# 30 gallon aquascaping help



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

This is what my tank looks like today after a trim (tank has been in its current setup for 2 months today):










I'm looking for some help with the scape on this tank, particularly the placement of the ludwigia.

Right now, the gap between the wisteria and ludwigia has some bacopa australis growing in. I'm getting kind of tired of the ludwigia growing like weeds without ever looking very nice. My narrow leaf microsword hasn't really taken off yet, I'm going to give it more time.

What I'm thinking to do is to remove the wisteria from the back right corner, and move the ludwigia there, behind the rotala. Then, I'd attempt to grow the bacopa out more, and use it to fill the left back side of the tank in.

Any thought on this, or other suggestions, would be appreciated.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

I think you need move the wisteria all the way into the back corner (right corner). You should trim your wisteria so that its doesn't literally constitute half of your tank. Cut hafl of that wisteria out and move it to the right back corner. That plant on the far right (not sure if its ambulia or anachris) is getting lost behind the wisteria. Move the wisteria to the back and move that plant to the front. 

Your height peaks in the middle of the tank which makes it look more chaotic than naturally flowing. With the wisteria in the far right back corner, it'll make it much more pleasing to the eye. It will also open up some space (open water) which I think your tank needs.

I think there's too much height in your tank. I'd put some more open space into your scape by keeping the middle with ground level plants. You can keep the plants on the far left but only if you have some open space between them and the wisteria. If not, then move that piece of driftwood/rock to the far left and leave open the space where it's sitting right now. 

Your wisteria is sort of drowning the tank. Its far too overbearing. Cut it back and move it to the far right back corner - with the tallest of the wisteria in the back. This alone will make a huge difference to your tank. 

Good luck!


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the input astrosag.

You are right about the wisteria being over powering. It's that way due to the speed at which it grows, both upward and outward. My other plants grow slower and generally only upward, so I've kept the wisteria for now to fill in the tank better.

I see exactly what you mean about the height peaking in the middle of the tank. I had wanted it to be the tallest on the right side of the tank, but the wisteria I planted in the back there has not grown nearly as much or quickly as the rest. Also, the other plant you're seeing is not ambulia or anachris but rather some rotala that is planted in the front right corner of the tank.

Supposing I move the wisteria to the back right corner more, what do you suggest doing with the ludwigia?

Although I like the small splash of red it provides in the tank, I'm not very happy with the look of the plant.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

I did a bit of a rescape this weekend, big changes involved moving the ludwigia behind the rotala, and moving the bacopa to the left. I also trimmed back the wisteria and trimmed my microswords a lot to remove BBA.

Unfortunately, I didn't have enough time to clean the tank of algae as well, so the back glass looks terrible and the bottom of the front is pretty nasty too.










The microsword has been planted about 10 weeks so far, an hasn't really done much. From what I've read and seen though, it'll take quite a while still before it starts to take off.

Thoughts?


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Any opinions?


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

JRMott said:


> Any opinions?


I like it!


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so discouraged.

My tank has been going for over 5 months now, the Lilaeopsis Mauritiana looks far worse than it ever has, my Rotala have been stunted since day 1, and I've had nonstop brown algae and GDA on the glass. 

The only positive things is that the wisteria grows like the weed that it is, and the Bacopa Australis is doing ok. Here is a photo of how my tank looked 1 hour ago:










Then, I got aggravated and yanked half the wisteria and all the rotala. I trimmed and branches that looked ok off the main stems and replanted them in the back, hopefully to get it growing again. This is what I'm looking at now:










I'm frustrated because I feel like I've wasted 5 months. I see so many nice, beautiful, tanks on this site, and feel mine has such a long way to go.

So..if this wad your tank, what would you change?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

JRMott, don't be discourage. I don't think you have wasted your time at all. Yes, there are some great amazing tanks here, but at the same time, I have seen far worse than yours due to algae, slow growth, etc etc. In my opinion, that 5 moths was probably the best time for you, as you have probably learned a lot of your tank. 

I like your tank.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

It looks much better now. Maybe you should consider a clean up crew of nerite snails or something else that can help with the algae control? What is your lighting setup, fert dosing if you are doing any and are you doing water changes? Looks like a lot of algae so you may have another underlying problem that needs to be addressed. Good though that you hatcheted the Wisteria, that was way too much. I still think you should move them to the back rear right area behind the wood perhaps like was mentioned before and look at a different plant to fill the center. If you can find Telanthera it grows well and is not demanding and adds some red to the mix which makes it pop.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree that you have a good start. I would also suggest something for the diatoms. Do you have otocinclus in your tank? They love diatoms. A bristlenose (ancistrus) pleco would help with other algae. Bristlenoses don't get larger than 4-5 inches. I have one in both my 29 gallon tanks and they do a great job.

I agree with the previous poster that you need some height and some other colour in the tank. A pop of red would be really nice. Along with the previous poster's suggestion, you could try a nymphea (dwarf water lily). Clear out a bit of the wisteria and position the water lily in front of it, either to the right or left of centre. Then add the other red plant more to the rear on the opposite side of the tank.

You have lots of room in the tank, to add more leaf shapes and colour, but just have to prune back and remove some of the wisteria. Your tank will look fabulous, so don't despair!


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement guys.

Lighting is a Coralife 96W PC on top of the tank (per Hoppy's chart, this is at the upper limit of low lighting), pressurized CO2 about as high as it can go without killing the fish, I dose Rootmedic Liquid ferts about 4x week and have their root tabs in the substrate.

Water changes are about 50-60% every 1-2 weeks. That is one area I do need to get more consistent with as I really should do it every week because I have pretty high bio load.


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

JRMott said:


> Thanks for the encouragement guys.
> 
> Lighting is a Coralife 96W PC on top of the tank (per Hoppy's chart, this is at the upper limit of low lighting), pressurized CO2 about as high as it can go without killing the fish, I dose Rootmedic Liquid ferts about 4x week and have their root tabs in the substrate.
> 
> Water changes are about 50-60% every 1-2 weeks. That is one area I do need to get more consistent with as I really should do it every week because I have pretty high bio load.


 
I feel your pain, but as another poster mentioned, during this 5 months you have learned alot. What makes this hobby so entertaining is there are varying degrees of expertise, budgets, creativeness, time, etc...so for the average hobbyist we are often looking at tanks of those who dedicated lives and careers (ie - Tom Barr) who work very hard at this and deserve the nicest looking results, then we look at our tank and get upset, but we shouldnt. 

I am in a similar situation right now. Early on, I thought my 29G looked AMAZING, compared to previous tanks with fake plants...now after still researching and studying I am recognizing flaws. That is what takes you to the next level. 

P.S. Jungle Val would look great in the back of this tank.


----------

